# [opengl] jeux très lent (résolu)

## didier30

salut

voici mon problème : tous les jeux utilisant l'accéleration 3D tournent très lentement : unreal tournament, cube, avec un fps proche de 3 ou 4

voici mon xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Module"
> 
>     Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension
> ...

 

petite précision driver nvidia en x86 ou ~x86 ne changent rien

----------

## kwenspc

opengl-update?

si tu l'as fait et que ça merde toujours mets à jour à la toute dernière version l'opengl-update.

si c'est déjà fait je ne vois pas trop...

----------

## didier30

toujours pareil

----------

## marvin rouge

Essaie de voir 

```
glxinfo | grep render
```

 ce que ça te sort.

Sinon, petite remarque en passant (qui ne s'adresse pas qu'à toi hein, rien de personnel  :Smile:   ): pour poster des fichiers de conf (xorg ou autres), enlevez toute la floppée de commentaires ... ça rend le post illisible. merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Apsforps

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Sinon, petite remarque en passant (qui ne s'adresse pas qu'à toi hein, rien de personnel   ): pour poster des fichiers de conf (xorg ou autres), enlevez toute la floppée de commentaires ... ça rend le post illisible. merci 

 

Il y a même un script qui fait ça tout seul non?

----------

## ImMorT4L

Essaie aussi de taper cette commande  :Wink: 

immortal $ dmesg | grep fglrx

```
fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 802 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.12.10 [Apr  4 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] max   LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768
```

Voilà la sortie  que donne mon fglrx... Si tu as pas ça c'est qu'il y a un problème  :Wink: 

----------

## Apsforps

Euh, ImMorT4L, il risque pas d'avoir ça, le monsieur a une carte nvidia, pas ati...

----------

## El_Goretto

edit

--

mdr...

après 4 thread sur du troubleshooting ATI, désolé... je m'a gourré  :Wink: Last edited by El_Goretto on Sun May 15, 2005 12:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ImMorT4L

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> Euh, ImMorT4L, il risque pas d'avoir ça, le monsieur a une carte nvidia, pas ati...

 

J'ai compris, je prends une aspirine et je vais pieuter  :Embarassed: 

C'est vraiment pénible... Encore tantot j'oublie de feaire un sync après une MAJ de portage  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

PS: Donc, remplace simplement le fglrx par glx alors  :Razz:  Histoire de voir ce que donne la carte et si elle n'est tout simplement pas installée correctement  :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

El_Goretto: t'es trop dans le trip ati  :Very Happy:  , c'est une nvidia qu'il a  :Wink: 

[edit] oui moi aussi je vais dormir...je loupe la lecture de pas mal de réponses. [/edit]Last edited by kwenspc on Sun May 15, 2005 12:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> El_Goretto: t'es trop dans le trip ati  , c'est une nvidia qu'il a 

 

lol

entre ceux qui lisent pas les faqs, et les boulets-helpers qui lisent pas correctement les posts (je me permets de m'inclure poliment dans cette catégorie), ben c'est du propre...  :Wink: 

----------

## ImMorT4L

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> glxinfo est plus interessant car c'est l'accélération 3D. Après, si ya mesa qui s'y trouve et pas ATI, on cherche sur le module fglrx est chargé. Ensuite, on lit la FAQ/Howto qu'on a pas lu parce qu'on savait pas qu'il fallait le faire... avant.

 

S'il a pas de 3D qui fonctionne c'est probablement que son module est pas fonctionnel  :Rolling Eyes:  Donc glxinfo ne donnera rien  :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

>  *marvin rouge wrote:*   Sinon, petite remarque en passant (qui ne s'adresse pas qu'à toi hein, rien de personnel   ): pour poster des fichiers de conf (xorg ou autres), enlevez toute la floppée de commentaires ... ça rend le post illisible. merci  
> 
> Il y a même un script qui fait ça tout seul non?

 Ouaip, voir le post de sireyessire, dans un topic qu'on devrait tous avoir lu de fond en comble  :Very Happy: 

----------

## didier30

glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5700LE/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!

dmesg |grep glx

rien du tout

----------

## kwenspc

ah bah si tus le rendering à yes mais que tes jeux sont lent tu as le même problème que moi mais j'ai une ati.

et mettre à jour opengl-update m'as suffit à regler le problème...mais c'est une ati.

----------

## didier30

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

juste un truc c'est normal que cette ligne soit commentée

----------

## marvin rouge

résultat sur ma machine

```
grep -i module /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Module"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

   ModulePath "/lib/modules"
```

attention, ici amd64: il me semble qu'il y a eu un changement de path, à confirmer

----------

## didier30

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> résultat sur ma machine
> 
> ```
> grep -i module /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> ...

 

j'ai essayé les deux et petites améliorations dans les deux cas le fps est passé à 10 avec cube

----------

## El_Goretto

Essaie de faire comme kwenspc dans un autre thread, et lance glaxium (apres un emerge) dans un terminal pour voir quel renderer OpenGL il prend.

----------

## kwenspc

plus précisement ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-336285.html

----------

## didier30

glaxium

Depth buffer depth : 24

Stencil buffer will be used for shadows.

Found textures in /usr/share/games/glaxium

Number of texture units               : 4

Number of general combiners available : 8

Nvidia NV2x video card found (geforce 3/4)

Glaxium will use anisotropy texture : 8.000000

Opened audio at 22050 Hz 16 bit stereo, 1024 bytes audio buffer

Number of mixing channels : 22

YES !!! I found a joystick...

OpenGL Info : NVIDIA Corporation

              GeForce FX 5700LE/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!

              1.5.3 NVIDIA 71.74

Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)

----------

## kwenspc

en effet c'est encore plus bizarre que moi  :Confused: 

il prend bien les bonnes lib opengl, mais là c'est sdl qui foire 

faudrait des spécialistes nvidia. as tu essayés de downgradés tes drivers? (c'ets un petit peu empirique comme méthode mais nvidia ça fait 1 ans que j'y ait pas touché...)

----------

## didier30

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> en effet c'est encore plus bizarre que moi 
> 
> il prend bien les bonnes lib opengl, mais là c'est sdl qui foire 
> 
> faudrait des spécialistes nvidia. as tu essayés de downgradés tes drivers? (c'ets un petit peu empirique comme méthode mais nvidia ça fait 1 ans que j'y ait pas touché...)

 

ça me rassure pas tout ça  :Crying or Very sad: 

j'essay de downgrader mes pilotes en 6629

----------

## marvin rouge

est ce que tu as des erreurs dans tes logs ?

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## didier30

grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified HorizSync "30.000-98.000" has been adjusted

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      to "30.000-95.000" (the intersection with EDID-specified

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      HorizSync "30.000-95.000")

(WW) (1600x1200,aoc) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(WW) (1792x1344,aoc) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(WW) (1856x1392,aoc) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,aoc) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(WW) (2048x1536,aoc) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (height 1536 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "960x720" (height 1440 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "928x696" (height 1392 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "896x672" (height 1344 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

sino en downgradant le driver nvidia c'est toujours pareil

----------

## CryoGen

Ca peut paraitre idiot mais est ce que ta carte est bien enfiché dans la carte mere et bien alimenté ?

J'avais eu un probleme avec l'accceleration 3d et ca venait de là  :Embarassed: 

----------

## didier30

elle fonctionne nickel sous windaube

----------

## El_Goretto

 *didier30 wrote:*   

> glaxium
> 
> Depth buffer depth : 24
> 
> Stencil buffer will be used for shadows.
> ...

 

Le segfault est normal si tu utilises un serveur de son, ou que ya pas de mixage hardware sur ta bécane. J'ai eu pareil, un petit artsdsp glaxium a fait l'affaire. Donc SDL est hors de cause dans le problème actuel.

----------

## didier30

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le segfault est normal si tu utilises un serveur de son, ou que ya pas de mixage hardware sur ta bécane. J'ai eu pareil, un petit artsdsp glaxium a fait l'affaire. Donc SDL est hors de cause dans le problème actuel.

 

taper la commande artsdsp glaxium ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben artsdsp si tu as arts. esddsp si tu as esd. Ca force le soft à passer par le serveur de son. Mais c'est juste pour vérifier qu'il n'y a pas de problème avec glaxium (qui est un jeu OpenGL simple). Si lui marche, on en saura déjà plus.

----------

## didier30

ça me dit la même chose

----------

## Ey

 *didier30 wrote:*   

> ça me dit la même chose

 

Juste un petit test pour voir si tout fonctionne correctement : (attention la valeur ne représente pas grand chose mais permet de voir si l'opengl tourne)

```
glxgears
```

Vu ta carte si le chiffre est < 1000 c'est que tu as un problème... (A priori je parirais sur 2500-3000 vu les specs).

----------

## didier30

glxgears

54 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10.800 FPS

59 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11.800 FPS

55 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11.000 FPS

60 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12.000 FPS

55 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11.000 FPS

60 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12.000 FPS

49 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.800 FPS

54 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10.800 FPS

50 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10.000 FPS

56 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11.200 FPS

55 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11.000 FPS

57 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11.400 FPS

----------

## yoyo

 *didier30 wrote:*   

> ça me dit la même chose

 C'est-à-dire ?? Le jeu ne se lance pas ?? Problème SDL ?? Ou le jeu est très lent ??

A priori l'opengl fonctionne (d'après glxinfo et glxgears) mais tes résultats sont minables.

Peux-tu nous donner le résultat de "cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status" ??

----------

## dapsaille

Heuu je suis un peu embrume mais il me semble avoir lu dans son fichier de conf s3virge ... 

ca viens faire quoi ici ?? 

bi cartes ?? 

et en enlevant la s3 ca dit quoi ?

----------

## didier30

oui bi-ecran (que windaube ne gère pas bien car carte et écran différent)

----------

## Ey

 *didier30 wrote:*   

> glxgears
> 
> 54 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10.800 FPS
> 
> 59 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11.800 FPS
> ...

 

T'as définitivement un problème avec l'accélération... Normalement ça fait ça quand tu n'as pas le direct rendering. Je comprend pas bien le problème...  :Sad:  (Peut-être un rapport avec la 2e carte graphique mais franchement j'en sais rien)

----------

## didier30

la deuxième carte et le deuxième écran sont commentés mais pas de changements

 cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Disabled

----------

## El_Goretto

dapsaille a les yeux en face des trous, et c'est bien le seul...

Attends voir, tu as 2 cartes différentes, une S3 et une nVidia???

Ben déjà, faut peut etre pas chercher plus loin. Tu as reéllement 2 écrans connectés à 2 cartes qui en ce moment marchent en mode 2D sous linux?

Du coup, je vois pas de loadmodule dri non plus, c'est normal?

----------

## didier30

la j'ai 2 cartes et 2 ecrans mais avec les essais successifs dans xorg.conf j'ai plus que la nvidia

----------

## El_Goretto

Je repose ma question: il est où dans xorg.conf le

```
Load        "dri"
```

Parce que il me semble que c'est un pitit peu important pour l'accélération 3D (enfin c'est peut être particuliers pour les nvidia, là je sais pas, ca m'épate du coup le 

```
glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes 
```

)Last edited by El_Goretto on Mon May 16, 2005 4:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

si si y en as besoin pour nvidia, et aussi "glx" il me semble.

----------

## sireyessire

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> si si y en as besoin pour nvidia, et aussi "glx" il me semble.

 

non il faut pas le load dri avec une nvidia!

mais il faut le glx.

 *readme de nvidia-glx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You should also remove the following lines:
> 
>         Load  "dri"
> ...

 

----------

## El_Goretto

lol

Bon, viens kwenspc, on se barre, nous on assure le SAV ATI, c'est déjà du boulot, et puis tu vois bien qu'on veut pas de nous ici, tsss, ces propriétaires de nvidia, 'spices d'intégristes...  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

ouais c'est n'importe quoi!

moi je te le dis : ils sont jaloux de nos Ati et des top bugs des ati-drivers.

allez, je te suis.

----------

## didier30

en virant la deuxième carte (s3 virge) de l'ordi ça marche  :Cool: 

yavait aussi seti@home qui mettait le bazar j'ai du mettre la priorité la plus basse et tout est rentré dans l'ordre

----------

